# Will HGH help speed up recovery from hernia surgery



## WhiteRhino (Feb 15, 2008)

I am due to have hernia surgery and have been running Norditropin for the last few weeks and intend to continue running it during my recovery from an umbilical hernia. Will running HGH help me to recover faster?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it did help me heal after mine although do not expect anything amazing


----------



## WhiteRhino (Feb 15, 2008)

Pscarb, how long was it before you went back into the gym lifting again?



Pscarb said:


> it did help me heal after mine although do not expect anything amazing


----------



## Phil B (Sep 2, 2007)

The medical lot seemed to think my abscess op healed up very quickly and i ran GH all the way through recovery - im sure it has to help


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WhiteRhino said:


> Pscarb, how long was it before you went back into the gym lifting again?


about 5 weeks mate but the wife was the main reason for that


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea the protocol is fresh in my head lol

it all depends on what you call overkill? recovery would be better with the addition of GH so the choice is yours, i am certain it would be pointless to run Test and Var that would be overkill until you have recovered.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

It might very well be good for burn victims but your not a burn victim  it's not overkill if it enhances recovery which it will it is down to how much it will speed recovery up for the cost and if that cost is worth it and only u can answer that I am afraid


----------

